# Now ETKA Proof of Q3 2.5 TFSI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That it's now even more confirmed isn't much of a surprise given * many of the major car magazines were able to test drive a prototype of the upcoming Q3 2.5 TFSI at the Q3 launch in Europe earlier this year. * Still, proof is always nice and that's been reported by ETKA via audiblogpl.blogspot.com.










Like the Q7 V12 TDI, the Q3 2.5 TFSI will be built by quattro GmbH and also will not wear any RS badging. If ETKA is accurate, that means the Q3 2.5 TFSI will be on the market by next May.

* AudiBlogPL.Blogspot.com *

* Q3 2.5 TFSI Photo Gallery at Fourtitude *


----------

